# Valley,Ne



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

any news on the open or qual?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open-short quad 2 retired about 10 to finish 
qual- just finished water blind.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Qual 9 to the water marks 2,4,8 10 23. 25 27 30 34


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

Open, 22 to the water blind... sorry I don't have the callbacks.

Amateur, birds are thrown in this order: Long retired middle (Left to right), right short retired (Right to left), and left flyer (Left to right). Of the first eight or nine, I think only one has picked up the chickens, and the rest were picked up(Including mine... rrr). They are getting answers on both the short retired and the long bird.


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

I got the throws completely wrong for the Am. All birds are thrown right to left.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open 11 back to the water marks this morning. Amateur 28 to the land blind starting this morning. Derby got through 2 series yesterday. Beck and Blythe 1 and 2 in the Q not sure which order.

Off to the grounds regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Good luck at the water marks Aaron see you in a few.


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Unofficial Open placements,

1st Steve Blyth - Finn

2nd Scott Dewey - Louie

3rd Dan Heard - Dusty

4th Amy Hunt - ?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks Missy. Way to go Dan and Dusty!


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Josh Conrad said:


> Way to go Dan and Dusty!


Congrats to the Downtown Crew!

I watched Dusty win his HRCH Title at 3 Rivers HRC club last weekend, and witnessed Dan's title swim  What a great all around dog! 

Congrats to Dan and Dusty on the Open placement!
Chester


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> What a great all around dog!


FC AFC MH HRCH

I'll say. Congratulations.


----------



## Mark Leahy (Apr 27, 2008)

Way to go Dan & Dusty.


----------



## Jay H. Miller (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone have Derby results?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Open specifiics.??
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Missy, Dan, Fred and Dusty.

Congrats to Steve Blythe on the win with Finn. Another Rudy dog on his way to a FC. And only 3 years old.

Derby 

1) Dewey
2) Dex 
3) Kruger
4) Dex
RJ Alt

Sorry this is all I know.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Sketchy Am Results

I heard 

1) Denny Mitchell, ?
2) Dee Boice, Pacer
3) Chuck Schweigert, ?
4) Swede Anderson, Grover


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS to Steve Blythe, Finn, and owner Dr.Bob Swenson, one of the nicest guys I know!!!
It made my day when Dr.Bob called and told me the news of Finn's Open WIN!
Also big congrats to my good buddy Dale Willard-Finns breeder.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

What a great weekend for Steve Blythe and his clients. Won the Open, AM and Qual.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane with the Amt. 3rd with Maggie and to them & Scott with a 2nd in the Open with Louie. 
Also Congratulations to Scott for the Win in the Derby with Deisel
And to Aaron for a Jam in the Amt.
Glad to see our friends haveing such great success.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

sheriff said:


> What a great weekend for Steve Blythe and his clients. Won the Open, AM and Qual.


I would like to 2nd that! -- Congrats to Steve Blythe and all his clients.... Very nice weekend!!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations also to Steve Blythe with a win in the Open and a win in the Qual. A special congratulations to Denny Mitchell & Leader with the Amt. win. Great weekend for Lone Willow Kennel.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Aaron on the Reserve Jam in the Amateur.

Good job,
Tim


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Way to go Pacer......you too Dee


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

TimThurby said:


> Congrats Aaron on the Reserve Jam in the Amateur.
> 
> Good job,
> Tim


Good Job Aaron.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Correction on the derby placement- James Roberts and Roxy 2nd place. Congratulations James and Roxy. This was Roxy 1st derby.

Thank you Missouri Valley Hunt Club for putting on a great trial. I really enjoyed coming up and appreciate the hard work of the club and the judges.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

FOM said:


> Way to go Pacer......you too Dee


what she said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane with the Amt. 3rd with Maggie and to them & Scott with a 2nd in the Open with Louie.
> Also Congratulations to Scott for the Win in the Derby with Deisel
> And to Aaron for a Jam in the Amt.
> Glad to see our friends haveing such great success.


Way to go Scott & Issac, and the rest of the talented Rock River Team!!


----------



## Doggoneit (Mar 30, 2006)

Congrats to Steve Blythe for a super weekend!!!!!!!! Congrats to Scott Dewey etc for a very nice weekend. Congrats to Jim Beck and Amy Hunt for a good weekend also. 6 ribbons.
Open 4th and two jams, Qualified Ruby all age in the Qual and 2 Derby jams with youngsters on their first outing!


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

I want to again announce that James Roberts got 2nd in the derby not me. I would have liked to but James' little yellow ran a good trial.


----------

